# Your thoughts on Fuji bikes?



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

I have a chance to buy a Centaur Fuji for $1,300.00. It has a decent alloy frame with carbon stays. I like the idea of trying Campy. Most of the parts are Ritchey, which, I guess isn't so bad. I'm not a fan of their wheels but I could have a wheelset built up. Seems like a pretty good deal?

Jaybo


----------



## CU155 (Mar 19, 2004)

*good bikes*

Four or five of my friends ride Fujis and they all like them. The ritchey wheels aren't the best (hubs kind of suspect) but all in all a really good bike.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Actually, I don't have thoughts about Fuji's. If any, I'll have thoughts about bikes such as the Ridley Phaeton & Supercross, Merckx Majestic, Pegoretti Duende, and a few others.

But if you like the Fuji and if it fits you well, go for it and to heck with what everyone else says.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bang for the buck*

I'd say that overall the Fuji's are one of the best bikes out there dollar for dollar.
I have been racing one for the last three years, I crashed it really hard during a sprint, it's still going strong.
If your looking for a "cool" bike it might not fit the bill, but if you want a bike that rides well go for it, one note of caution, make sure it fits, their sizing is a bit different then most bikes, they measure C-T and have rather long TT's.




AJS said:


> Actually, I don't have thoughts about Fuji's. If any, I'll have thoughts about bikes such as the Ridley Phaeton & Supercross, Merckx Majestic, Pegoretti Duende, and a few others.
> 
> But if you like the Fuji and if it fits you well, go for it and to heck with what everyone else says.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

*A cool bike? Is there such a thing?*



trener1 said:


> I'd say that overall the Fuji's are one of the best bikes out there dollar for dollar.
> I have been racing one for the last three years, I crashed it really hard during a sprint, it's still going strong.
> If your looking for a "cool" bike it might not fit the bill, but if you want a bike that rides well go for it, one note of caution, make sure it fits, their sizing is a bit different then most bikes, they measure C-T and have rather long TT's.


A person who thinks they are cool because of the bike they ride is either stupid or juvenile or both. It is a freakin' bike! 

Jaybo


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Maybe I came off sounding a little facetious or "bike snob" there, but it wasn't intended. 

My point is that first and foremost, a bike has to fit you well physically and be well-suited for its intended purpose(s) or you'll end up not riding it as much. It also has to appeal well to your senses of value and aesthetics, or you'll be unhappy that you spent wrong or don't like what it looks like, and want to replace it too soon or won't ride it as much.

Brand names shouldn't matter as much as long as you're getting what's best for you.


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*Fuji: Biggest bang for the $$$$.$$*



Jaybo said:


> I have a chance to buy a Centaur Fuji for $1,300.00. It has a decent alloy frame with carbon stays. I like the idea of trying Campy. Most of the parts are Ritchey, which, I guess isn't so bad. I'm not a fan of their wheels but I could have a wheelset built up. Seems like a pretty good deal?
> 
> Jaybo


An excellent frame for the $$$$$$....you can alway change out components if the Ritcheys don't suit you...but the frame is a little more permanent....make sure the frame FITS YOU or you're wasting your money and keep in mind that every Manufacturer has it's Good, Better & Best....so evaluate your needs carefully (the amount of money spent is soon forgotten, but the goods are ever present; good or bad)


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

_"The Bitterness of Poor Quality is remembered long after the Sweetness of Low Price is forgotten!"_


----------



## amontillado (Jun 25, 2004)

2 guys in our shop really like the Fuji's, last year they had the aluminum frames with the carbon stays and they thought they were great. This year one of them is buying the complete carbon bike while the other is going for aluminum and carbon again with Ultegra 10. I have to admit that it is difficult to find any other bike spec'ed at the level of the fuji's for the price. They also seem to be constructed well. And this year's line-up is quite impressive, test drive one and then make your decision and as a side note, the orders are already coming in for those bikes, if you wait until summer then most will be sold out (like last year).


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

*I'm going to pick the bike up this am*

The chainstay got scratched during shipping, so they dropped the price down to $1,224.00. Not bad for a decent frame with Campy Centaur components. The only thing about the bike I don't like is the noisy Ritchey wheels. I probably will just have some Record hubs with Open Pro wheelset built up--assuming they don't clank like the Ritcheys. I don't like factory wheels. 

Thanks for your tips. 

Jaybo


----------

